# Trying to renew PC-cillin virus pattern updates



## darrylp (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello

My PC-cillin virus pattern updates subscription expires on the 6th Jan 2006 and I've been trying to renew the subscription.

After 11 emails to Trend Micro and 9 phone calls I'm desperate.:sad: 

All they want me to do is upgrade to the 2006 version which I'm sure is very good but it's not what I want now.

Does anybody know how I renew please?

Regards

Darryl


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

You should be able to upgrade your license by following these directions...

http://kb.trendmicro.com/solutions/search/main/search/solutionDetail.asp?solutionId=24571&id=24571


----------



## darrylp (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks, I've followed your suggestion but all they offer is what appears to be a very cheap upgrade to the 2006 version.

I'll nevertheless proceed and appreciate your help.

Regards

Darryl


----------



## darrylp (Dec 20, 2005)

No good as it's not available to residents in Australia!!!

Darryl 

Sydney Australia


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

http://kb.trendmicro.com/solutions/search/main/search/solutionDetail.asp?solutionId=26976&id=26976


----------



## darrylp (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks again.

Darryl


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

I read reviews on Trend Micro: PC-Cillin Internet Security 2006, it is very bad. The antivirus is good, but the firewall failed to stealth ports, it let in intruders, and it even though itself was a threat. The AntiSpyware on it, was even worse. It completly missed 5 out of 11 spyware and only removed 1 out of the 11. I recommend getting something else.


----------



## darrylp (Dec 20, 2005)

So far unless I upgrade my 2005 version to the Trend Micro: PC-Cillin Internet Security 2006 version it appears I cannot renew my anti-virus components (virus definitions).

Darryl


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dont upgrade, get another product like Symantec Norton Internet Security


----------

